# pedoy derobio



## calb678 (Feb 26, 2016)

Hi im new to the island of oahu,hawaii and really wanted to get into pedoy derobio escrima.  cant seem to find anywhere though. anyone know of somewhere on the island?


----------



## robertlk808 (Apr 20, 2016)

Are you still unable to locate any schools? 
General Ablen's School of Derobio Escrima Hawaii - Home


----------

